# Porsche 997 Cabrio 4S 2006 - Lime prime world



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi There

A Sweet 997 Cabrio 4S blue of 2006 with only 13000 kms and the initial service asked was to remove the lime prime that covered the inside of the car , it feel off the garage ceiling during a rainy day


























Well we warned the owner that we will try and if he likes the result we continue.










As agreed we call the owner and show him the progress after some hours of sanding and polishing.










Gradually the results appear and the rest of the car was well worth more than was agreed we were given a full go for a complete detail.
The next three days were spent only in the removal of lime and correction of the respective painting.

Because the finish was compromised we decided to remove as many pieces like the hood of a Porsche, simple and practical as indeed is the hallmark of the brand.










Here protected to avoid falling into the interior of the water and after sanding.
latches removed the hood and trunk of the motor, to be polished and painted screws.


















Some befores and afters


















As you can see with the hood mounted was impossible to even reach a satisfactory result.


















Hood latch


















Another more complicated area since it has many places of difficult access and it literally blew the fingers from the writer of these lines, so sanding and hand polishing and rotary was the mix.










More parts disassembled.
After sanding and some good hours later.










During the removal of sanding marks and more hours ...










removed marks.










Hood paint corrected



































Some during shot










all the headlights had to be removed.




























































Going back a little was partially dismantled the retractable rear wing


















The normal paint correction work






















































































Lights corrected


























Rimms and wheel arches










Plastics detailed.










Mounted










The interior was dirty normally for the age of the car and for being a convertible, but nothing serious, this photo shows what we refer to.










Final look










Zona do motor.


















Show off with CRock




























































































The End and a Happy New year to all


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Awsome detail. :thumb: 

How many hours did it take you?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Good work :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

EthanCrawford said:


> Awsome detail. :thumb:
> 
> How many hours did it take you?


Removing the lime it took 3 days work and i had help , so a little over 45 hours were spent.
The rest more 6 days work time...make 16 hours a day .


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Holy crap for the lime water going in everywhere... I would have gone crazy removing it, well done Rui!


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

damn limescale, worse than what i had in my bathroom before i used a pro limescale remover 

Great turnover ! And the time spent on this was crazy !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

What can i say Rui , bloody brilliant workmanship , write up and photography :thumb:

Happy New Year !


Best Regards 

Mario


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!:doublesho

What a work Rui!!!! :buffer:

Fantastic!!!!! :argie:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

what fell on it to cause that


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

That's what you call a detail!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

chrisc said:


> what fell on it to cause that


rain through the concrete ciment ceiling...


----------



## LOLVO_DRIVER (Jun 13, 2009)

Great work, on a lovely car!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work!


----------



## Sparrow'90 (Jul 19, 2009)

this looks so COOL!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

The Porsche master strikes again!! Excelente trabalho de novo meu amigo!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> The Porsche master strikes again!! Excelente trabalho de novo meu amigo!


Obrigado amigo


----------



## himpe (Apr 20, 2006)

Respect ! Very nicely done , it must have been one hell of a job :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very very nice


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!!! Simply awesome work. 

So one bottle of lime prime did all that damage? That sucks, but you got work out of it I guess!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

himpe said:


> Respect ! Very nicely done , it must have been one hell of a job :thumb:





Showshine said:


> Very very nice





type[r]+ said:


> Absolutely stunning!!! Simply awesome work.
> 
> So one bottle of lime prime did all that damage? That sucks, but you got work out of it I guess!


Thanks , no it was after a heavy rainy day , the water passed throught the ceiling in ciment...and covered the whole car. :doublesho


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Racer said:


> Thanks , no it was after a heavy rainy day , the water passed throught the ceiling in ciment...and covered the whole car. :doublesho


Ouch!! :doublesho Great work, lovelt colour :argie:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Amazing Job


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

wish wash said:


> Amazing Job


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Racer said:


> Thanks , no it was after a heavy rainy day , the water passed throught the ceiling in ciment...and covered the whole car. :doublesho


I see! Lime and cement powder!

It's awesome that you guys step up and do this tough work, I would have cried and ran away!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

type[r]+ said:


> I see! Lime and cement powder!
> 
> It's awesome that you guys step up and do this tough work, I would have cried and ran away!


We didn´t ran but cried a lot :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

What an awesome car - really like the interior/exterior colour combo.

Fantastic achievement in getting that back to showroom condition. One very pleased owner I bet :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

That my man is top draw !

Baz


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

OK dude, it's time to stop making the rest of us look bad!  Nice work buddy!


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

awsome job! well done!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

The_Bouncer said:


> What an awesome car - really like the interior/exterior colour combo.
> 
> Fantastic achievement in getting that back to showroom condition. One very pleased owner I bet :thumb:





Auto Detox said:


> That my man is top draw !
> 
> Baz





Wolf's Chemicals said:


> OK dude, it's time to stop making the rest of us look bad!  Nice work buddy!





tzotzo said:


> awsome job! well done!


Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------

